# X-Factor 10, 2016. Con Agnelli, Fedez, Arisa e Soler. Sky.



## admin (16 Settembre 2016)

Ieri, 16 settembre 2016, è ripartito X-Factor, con l'edizione 2016. La numero 10. Quasi tutti nuovi i giudici: insieme al confermato Fedez, ci sono Manuel Agnelli, Arisa e Alvaro Soler.

X-Factor andrà in onda tutti i giovedì, in prima serata, su Sky Uno. 

La prima puntata è stata seguita da 1 milione e 300 mila spettatori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2016)

Non c'è un briciolo di talento neqnxhe a cercarlo ... Arisa


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Settembre 2016)

Quello scandalo di Soler solo in un paese come il nostro poteva avere successo


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2016)

nella prima puntata s'è vista al 90% gente imbarazzante. 

quei pochi sufficienti, venivano applauditi manco fossero oro colato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> nella prima puntata s'è vista al 90% gente imbarazzante.
> 
> quei pochi sufficienti, venivano applauditi manco fossero oro colato.



Si ma è proprio così anche " la scena " italiana ... tutti che fanno la stessa cosa


----------



## Hammer (18 Settembre 2016)

Manuel Agnelli è il mio Dio



BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Quello scandalo di Soler solo in un paese come il nostro poteva avere successo



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Settembre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Manuel Agnelli è il mio Dio



  , è matto come un cavallo .


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2016)

up


----------



## Smarx10 (23 Settembre 2016)

Non ho visto nessuno che mi abbia emozionato. Ma proprio nessuno. L'unico vero fenomeno è stato il maestro di chitarra della scorsa puntata, quello per ora vince a mani basse.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto nessuno che mi abbia emozionato. Ma proprio nessuno. L'unico vero fenomeno è stato il maestro di chitarra della scorsa puntata, quello per ora vince a mani basse.



come ho scritto sopra .. 0 talento . Si forse il maestro di chitarra è stato l'unico con un briciolo di talento ( ma non originalità ) si fossero presentati da me non ne avrei messo sotto contratto uno .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2016)

Ieri è stato deludente anche Agnelli, molto sottotono.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ieri, 16 settembre 2016, è ripartito X-Factor, con l'edizione 2016. La numero 10. Quasi tutti nuovi i giudici: insieme al confermato Fedez, ci sono Manuel Agnelli, Arisa e Alvaro Soler.
> 
> X-Factor andrà in onda tutti i giovedì, in prima serata, su Sky Uno.
> 
> La prima puntata è stata seguita da 1 milione e 300 mila spettatori.


Ho visto distrattamente (e non tutta) la puntata di ieri sera e ho trovato interessanti i concorrenti che si sono presentati ''chitarra e voce''...un ragazzo con la barba e due ragazze...il resto...
Ho seguito le ultime edizioni e purtroppo resto sempre deluso nel finale...stringi stringi alla fine ad emergere è il solito Fragola di turno...ragazzo ''caruccio'' che canta come cento hanno già fatto prima di lui...sarò tardo di mio ma qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare dove risiede il talento in elementi del genere...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Ho visto distrattamente (e non tutta) la puntata di ieri sera e ho trovato interessanti i concorrenti che si sono presentati ''chitarra e voce''...un ragazzo con la barba e due ragazze...il resto...
> Ho seguito le ultime edizioni e purtroppo resto sempre deluso nel finale...stringi stringi alla fine ad emergere è il solito Fragola di turno...ragazzo ''caruccio'' che canta come cento hanno già fatto prima di lui...sarò tardo di mio ma qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare dove risiede il talento in elementi del genere...



Non si tratta più di talento ma di copie vendute . Oggi i Pink Floyd se andassero ad un talent verrebbero presi a pomodori in faccia .
E parliamo della band AL MONDO con più talento di sempre . 

Detto questo è ovvio che se devo scegliere tra un artista che mi vende e uno che ha talento ma non vende nulla prendo il primo , giusto o sbagliato che sia non sono qui per la gloria ma per guadagnare .

POI .. ripeto POI ... con i soldi di Fragola ci produci i nuovi Pink Floyd che ascolteremo in 4 .


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non si tratta più di talento ma di copie vendute . Oggi i Pink Floyd se andassero ad un talent verrebbero presi a pomodori in faccia .
> E parliamo della band AL MONDO con più talento di sempre .
> 
> Detto questo è ovvio che se devo scegliere tra un artista che mi vende e uno che ha talento ma non vende nulla prendo il primo , giusto o sbagliato che sia non sono qui per la gloria ma per guadagnare .
> ...


Il tuo post non fa altro che confermare quello che penso...questi ''presunti'' talent non sono altro che veicoli promozionali e servono solo a testare gente che è stata scelta a tavolino...altro che talento...
Concordo sui Pink Floyd ed aggiungo...oggi Jimi Hendrix suonerebbe in qualche fermata della metro...


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Ho visto distrattamente (e non tutta) la puntata di ieri sera e ho trovato interessanti i concorrenti che si sono presentati ''chitarra e voce''...un ragazzo con la barba e *due ragazze.*..il resto...
> Ho seguito le ultime edizioni e purtroppo resto sempre deluso nel finale...stringi stringi alla fine ad emergere è il solito Fragola di turno...ragazzo ''caruccio'' che canta come cento hanno già fatto prima di lui...sarò tardo di mio ma qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare dove risiede il talento in elementi del genere...



quelle 2 imbarazzanti 16enni che volevano a tutti i costi entrare nel mondo dello spettacolo ?  mamma che imbarazzo  

cmq puntata identica alla prima, per ora si vedono solo casi umani in abbondanza, quelli un poco bravi li fanno vedere a sprazzi, in spezzoni di trasmissione, forse per mantenere l'effetto sorpresa più avanti. 

in quanto a fragola, finchè a eleggere i vincitori ci sarà il televoto da casa è ovvio che orde di ragazzine votanti eleggeranno sempre il più carino, indipendentemente dal talento.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Settembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *quelle 2 imbarazzanti 16enni che volevano a tutti i costi entrare nel mondo dello spettacolo ?  mamma che imbarazzo *
> 
> cmq puntata identica alla prima, per ora si vedono solo casi umani in abbondanza, quelli un poco bravi li fanno vedere a sprazzi, in spezzoni di trasmissione, forse per mantenere l'effetto sorpresa più avanti.
> 
> in quanto a fragola, finchè a eleggere i vincitori ci sarà il televoto da casa è ovvio che orde di ragazzine votanti eleggeranno sempre il più carino, indipendentemente dal talento.


Nooooo!!!!!...quelle che piacevano ad Arisa?...mamma mia che orrore
Io parlavo della ragazza tatuata che ha cantato una canzone scritta da lei ed ispirarata ad una sua esperienza di vita
Mentre l'altra ha cantato una canzone dei Foo Fighters facendone una versione molto soft
A me sono piaciute molto...e per questo credo faranno poca strada


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2016)

up


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2016)

grande idea affidare i gruppi ad alvaro soler anziché ad agnelli. 

ha già segato quei pochi che sembrano interessanti per tenere dentro gente oscena, tipo il collettivo nigga.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Ottobre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> grande idea affidare i gruppi ad alvaro soler anziché ad agnelli.
> 
> ha già segato quei pochi che sembrano interessanti per tenere dentro gente oscena, tipo il collettivo nigga.



Ahah è vero... ha anche tenuto il gruppo con quel tipo biondo, che lui stesso aveva bocciato nelle selezioni, solo perchè sa che arriveranno in finale grazie al voto delle ragazzine.

Ma Agnelli che categoria ha?

Di contro, sembra che nel gruppo di Fedez ci siano un paio di ragazze abbastanza talentuose.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Ottobre 2016)

sta girando in rete il video di un tizio che ha partecipato alle selezioni e spiega alcuni altarini:


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2016)

Ho visto che hanno eliminato il ragazzino con gli occhiali neri ?  

ragazzi.. manca una cosa a tutto questo .. 

ORIGINALITA' sono tutti con lo stampino e con zero capacità di stare su un palco .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2016)

Arisa durante la diretta era completamente ubriaca (nella migliore delle ipotesi).

Lei stessa lo ha ammesso su Facebook e si è scusata con i telespettatori


----------



## Stex (28 Ottobre 2016)

Tra arida e fedez non so chi sia peggio


----------



## Gekyn (29 Ottobre 2016)

Stex ha scritto:


> Tra arida e fedez non so chi sia peggio



Alvaro
Comunque l unica cosa bella è stata Extrafactor


----------



## Stex (29 Ottobre 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Alvaro
> Comunque l unica cosa bella è stata Extrafactor



IO ho notato che fedez ha bocciato tutti i rapper. forse ha paura di crearne uno che prenda il suo posto...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (29 Ottobre 2016)

Ho visto distrattamente la puntata...quello che mi è saltato all'occhio è la grande preparazione di Manuel Agnelli
Ha presentato una squadra fatta di gente che sa emozionare...davvero bravo...gli faccio i complimeti e gli auguro di vincere come Coach

Arisa inguardabile...simpatica come un porcospino nelle mutande...e come Coach la paragonerei a Malesani...


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2016)

Stasera la finale


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Dicembre 2016)

Finalissima gaia-soul system


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Dicembre 2016)

Ma i Soul System che ci facevano in gara? e quel tonto di Solair agli home visit gli aveva pure lasciati a casa. L'inedito mi ha convinto meno di altre cover che han fatto, ma nonostante il genere che fanno loro non mi piaccia, sono bravissimi! Concordo pure con le altre posizioni del podio


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2016)

Ho visto i vincitori, imbarazzanti. Spariranno dopo un mese.


----------



## de sica (16 Dicembre 2016)

Beh su, se lo meritavano di vincere...


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Dicembre 2016)

I talent sono una roba indegna, non solo quelli italiani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2016)

Secondo me la più brava e talentuosa era Eva.
Solo che era terribilmente poco televisiva.


----------



## Smarx10 (16 Dicembre 2016)

I soul system hanno meritato, imho. E anche alvaro, per quanto la scelta di lasciarli all'inizio sia stata allucinante, da quando li ha ripescati non ha sbagliato praticamente mai con loro. Onestamente l'ho trovato un buon giudice, molto sottovalutato. Ha continuato alla grande dopo il suicidio artistico dei daiana lou e non si è perso d'animo. Quindi complimenti davvero. Spero che la giuria maschile sia confermata per l'anno prossimo, mentre arisa dovrebbe fare le valigie il prima possibile.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> grande idea affidare i gruppi ad alvaro soler anziché ad agnelli.
> 
> ha già segato quei pochi che sembrano interessanti per tenere dentro gente oscena, tipo il collettivo nigga.



alla fine hanno vinto proprio loro. 

col senno di poi direi vittoria meritata, non sono mai andati in ballottaggio, e fra tutti hanno l'inedito più orecchiabile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Dicembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> alla fine hanno vinto proprio loro.
> 
> col senno di poi direi vittoria meritata, non sono mai andati in ballottaggio, e fra tutti hanno l'inedito più orecchiabile.



Ahaha ricordo il commento... ma beh, non puoi fartene una colpa. All'inizio erano veramente improponibili 
Sono usciti alla distanza .


----------

